# Opus X Double Corona Cigar Review - Top class



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought 10 of these in 2004. I have smoked 2 of them in the last two months and I can see why other reviewers recommend aging. They are gorgeous, ...

Read the full review here: Opus X Double Corona Cigar Review - Top class


----------

